# Car Alarms



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Has anyone put a car alarm system in their goat yet. Thinking about a viper system. Any info will help, thx.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The built-in OEM unit seems to work pretty well...


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Try openning the trunk when the doors are locked.


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

My dealer wouldn't put one in of any brand. Said the electronics in the goat are too sensitive and wouldn't want it messing up anything.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Has anyone put a car alarm system in their goat yet. Thinking about a viper system. Any info will help, thx.


Thursday I'm having a remote-start-equipped Viper installed along with the window module. I've had the same setup in several other cars and don't see any problem with it in the GTO, and neither does my installer.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

How can you install a remote start if you have a 6-spd?


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> How can you install a remote start if you have a 6-spd?



:agree isn't that only for automatic??


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

MoreMoonShine said:


> :agree isn't that only for automatic??


2 of the other vehicles were manuals as well. You simply bypass the clutch safety switch. And be sure to leave it in neutral when parked.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

you can also wire in a kill switch to the parking brake. That way if the parking brake isn't set, the remote start will not work. I wired up my 5spd 92 eagle talon this way.


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

two words LO-JACK!


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

There's no dealers around me who install it!!!!


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

bummer! its a great system.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

monaro said:


> two words LO-JACK!


That's a great system for theft but I enjoy the remote start and window functions of the new alarm. It also has over 100' of range, try that with the factory alarm! My remotes are 2-way meaning I know what the alarm actually did when I press a button, and also if it's triggered.


----------



## Kats1stGTO (Jan 15, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> How can you install a remote start if you have a 6-spd?


And that would be the reason Clifford went outta business! too many manuals running into walls, per bro in the car alarm/stereo installation business. yes, ways to override but other installers weren't doing the overrides right, or at all.


----------



## chuckyd317 (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a Viper 3000 alarm installed and it works great. It has an engine cutoff and is also 2 way system so it pages me when the warning beeps and/or the alarm is going off. Its been on for a couple months and i have not noticed any electrical faults what so ever so whoever said it causes problem is full of *%#*. They run around $300-$350 depending on where u get it and it is well worth it.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

thats the model i was thinking of getting!! i have something similar in my camaro. the vrs is great, had it for 14 yrs now and no probs. just curious if it will give me probs in my goat. :confused


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Kats1stGTO said:


> And that would be the reason Clifford went outta business! too many manuals running into walls, per bro in the car alarm/stereo installation business. yes, ways to override but other installers weren't doing the overrides right, or at all.


It's the responsibilty of the individual to leave his car in neutral when parked if he/she has a remote start. Well at least it should be. I realize that in today's society responsibility is seldom taken by the idiot causing a problem. It's easier to put the blame on whomever supplied the idiot with the means to cause a problem, even if the idiot asked for it! Clifford isn't out of business, they were absorbed by Directed Electronics, of Python/Viper fame.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

toolman said:


> Try openning the trunk when the doors are locked.


If you use the key nothing happens as nothing should because the car knows the key was used. If you pop the trunk but don't open it for about 10 minutes then do open the trunk the alarm will sound. When you get in and start the car the display tells you that the trunk set off the alarm.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

mumrah said:


> If you use the key nothing happens as nothing should because the car knows the key was used. If you pop the trunk but don't open it for about 10 minutes then do open the trunk the alarm will sound. When you get in and start the car the display tells you that the trunk set off the alarm.


Actually, in my car, if you lock the doors with the remote and unlock the door with the key, the alarm will go off when you open the door. But not until you open the door. If you lock the doors with the key and unlock them with the key, it wont go off. I haven't been able to set off the hood alarm yet. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Cool site with a remote start system: http://www.ignitedperformance.com/index1.html


----------

